
The Reddit world map – How to map out online social networks - rhiever
http://www.randalolson.com/2014/10/27/the-reddit-world-map/
======
b_emery
I'd really like to see this kind of map for scientific publications. That is,
instead of users linked by likes and such, a map of publications linked by
citations. It seems this would make it easy to find the big papers in a given
subject. I've looked and it seems like there are a few attempts at this out
there, for example by IEEE, and Reuters (behind a paywall?), but the ones I've
seen don't quite get it right. Maybe I've missed it, or maybe it's more
difficult to do than it sounds?

A world map of science publications. I think it could be an awesome
visualization, but more importantly, it would be really useful.

~~~
drewbuschhorn
I actually spent a few months putting one together a few years ago using PLOS,
and it was actually fun.

Unfortunately outside of PLOS and arXiv, the APIs for building the graphs just
don't exist.

Here's one of the better graphs I generated:
[https://github.com/drewbuschhorn/DoctorMoon/raw/gh-
pages/Scr...](https://github.com/drewbuschhorn/DoctorMoon/raw/gh-
pages/Screenshot.png)

[https://github.com/drewbuschhorn/DoctorMoon](https://github.com/drewbuschhorn/DoctorMoon)

which is a graph centered from Why Most Published Research Findings Are False
- PLoS - Ioannidis JPA

Which was a great center case to work from since his name is misspelled often
in the literature, and he's done lots of work in PLOS.

Never could get anyone interested in it, but email me at drewbuschhorn @
gmail.com if anyone has any questions.

~~~
privong
The Smithsonian/NASA Astrophysics Data System[0] has an API[1], though I am
not sure it has all the information one would need to create such a graph.

[0] [http://adsabs.harvard.edu/](http://adsabs.harvard.edu/)

[1] [https://github.com/adsabs/adsabs-dev-
api](https://github.com/adsabs/adsabs-dev-api)

~~~
drewbuschhorn
Thanks! I had seen the main site, which I had used lightly in analyzing arxiv
papers, but I'd completely missed that they had a library on github.

------
benlamm
MIT Immersion does something very similar for your email.
[https://immersion.media.mit.edu/](https://immersion.media.mit.edu/)

~~~
jasoncbautista
Sounds cool. Unfortunately their video did not play for me.

